# Desperately trying to ruin the affair trip going on now



## AprilTears (Oct 2, 2013)

I am now desperately trying to find a way to ruin my husband's affair trip going on right this moment. We are married for almost 25 years. He is now with this woman that he did not even know the last name. He bought airline ticket for her vacation in CA and joined her from east coast for her father’s birth day celebration. I caught everything with details on the trip plan. He was first panic, then angry. I talked to the woman, who admitted that they slept togehter before. He was determined to go on his way out to the west. So far, I have done everything I can, including cancelling their flights, which gave him big enough trouble and caused him cancellation fees, longer travel time because of the last minute flight booking to keep his original plan. I cancelled all of our credit cards last night, too. However, he is simply determined to go on with this affair, without supporting his beloved son who is coming home from college for an interview of a serious career start, as well as this coming week ends birthday celebration of his own father, who is having leukemia and becoming weaker and weaker. I am so desperate to ruin his trip in any way possible. I know that he is buying sex from the woman by paying her travel expenses and wants to be on the naked beach to experience the excitement, hoping some girl could jump on him to give him massage as the woman mentioned to him in the emails. Any suggestions on what else I can do? Anyway I can disable his cell phone? Or trace his location by his cell phone, or what ever that you can think of, please!
He is touched by evil, totally. He is throwing away all that he may have on the moral standards. He just wants to enjoy himself like he has no more tomorrow. He simply has no respect to me. What can I do to ruin his trip of 5 days?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

You will get more response in the Coping With Infidelity section...can you ask a moderator to move your thread?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

You should spend your time finding a lawyer and preparing yourself for his return. The damage from his trip is already done. It's the future you need to concern yourself with. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Dirty tricks 

- Put his cell phone as the contact for a Craigslist add for men seeking men for sex.

- put OW up on cheaterville.com

- call the hotel and inform them that your husband is there having an affair and that you have cancelled his credit cards so he will bit be able to pay for the room.


----------



## DobermanLove (Aug 19, 2013)

Why don't you just divorce him? You are putting way too much energy into a situation and person who doesn't feel the same way you feel about them and it's destructive. Are you really happy being the "other woman"? Don't you think you deserve to be happy?


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

1. Find out where he is staying.... and ship ALL of his socks and underwear out there. 

2. See a lawyer and serve his divorce papers when he gets back. 

3. Pack up ALL his stuff and set it in the driveway. 

4. Print out any "evidence" that you can find. 

5. Copy ALL financial records: bank statements, insurance policies, utility bills, titles, retirement accounts, IRS papers, ....everything you can think of. Store them at someone else's house. 

6. Paint the bedroom pink, and take over his closet....since all his stuff will be outside in the driveway. 

7. Still thinking....


----------

